# Mold on co-sleeper...



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm due in about 6 weeks, and been nesting like crazy... spent all day cleaning out my basement, only to discover that one wall was letting water in - and my arms reach mini co-sleeper was resting right against that wall







(I used it for DS and was storing it there for this baby.)

So I had DH open the case and the mattress part that wraps around the frame for storage was the only part affected. On one side, it is wet and has spots of mold.

My first reaction was that it is unusable, as I don't want to risk anything dangerous on something where my baby will be sleeping. DH seems to think that since the mattress (if you can even call it that, the thin padded piece) is supposed to be waterproof, we can scrub it and wash it really well & it will be fine.

What do you think? We've never dealt with mold on anything so I don't know. Would it be safer to just try to contact the company & see if we can buy a replacement pad instead? If we _can_ scrub it and soak it and wash it really well, to the point where we can see/smell no more hint of any mold, will it then be safe? Or will there be anything lingering that could be harmful?

Thanks


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well right after posting this I did some googling and found that you can buy a replacement mattress from arm's reach for $30... so that might be worth my peace of mind.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

there's no way I'd use it -- JMO though. IME mold tends to hide and regrow (I had a white shirt once that got mildewy -- I rewashed it in hot water with bleach twice -- and found black spots on it 2 weeks later in the drawer.)


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amandaleigh37* 
Well right after posting this I did some googling and found that you can buy a replacement mattress from arm's reach for $30... so that might be worth my peace of mind.

that is what i'd do as well as washing the rest of the cosleeper with a spray bottle of 50/50 distilled white vinegar and distilled water..

I know the cover part is fabric and can be washed so i'd wash that on hot with some distilled white vinegar and maybe even afew drops of tea tree oil and just make sure a extra hot water only wash (or two) after..

Congrats on your new baby


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

the exact same thing happened to mine!!

i had to throw mine away because you cant get replacement mattresses for them in the uk, i contacted the comapany and they said no


----------

